# First big game animal?



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

What was your first big game animal?
Mine was a 3x3 mule deer buck when I was 15, (rifle)


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

OIL cow bison on the Henry's


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

tander123 said:


> OIL cow bison on the Henry's


^^^seriously???

2-point buck at 17 years old.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Spike buck when I was 16.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Whitetail doe when I was 14 (muzzleloader).


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Yearling forked horn blacktail 1/4 mile from my house at 14.-----SS


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cow elk when I was 16 with my dad's Savage 308 lever action. 6 shots was all that I needed.


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

Doe deer... about 20 yards away 4 or 5 shots with the lever action open sights 30-30.... I was 12 and extremely nervous!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Jonwo said:


> Doe deer... about 20 yards away 4 or 5 shots with the lever action open sights 30-30.... I was 12 and extremely nervous!!


Open sight 30-30 for me too !!

October 1977=== A nice 25" 4 point buck and a spike elk for me.
Both hanging on the wall in my house still today!


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Doe Mule deer in Idaho at age 12.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> Yearling forked horn blacktail 1/4 mile from my house at 14.-----SS


Did you live in California? If so, you seem to have made a full recovery. :mrgreen:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

1975, a doe muley with a 1903-A3 30-06 on Abaho Peak near Blanding, Utah. I was 14 yrs old.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Small 2x3 mule deer buck when I was 28... I'm a late bloomer!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Small 4x3 in 1979 with a rifle. 
At the time it seemed like a big deer........


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Wyoming doe antelope 1982


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Wyoming doe pronghorn .270 wsm at 12, followed up by my second doe 2 hrs later.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Spike mule deer in Idaho when I was 14, using my Dad's 30-06 on a sporterized mauser action.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Muley doe near Fish Lake when I was 14. First year that I was legal. One shot from a Remington 700 .30-06.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

5 point bull elk


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

30 inch 4 by 4 when I was 16 just happened to be lucky enough to be able to hunt above the house after a partion of the oquirhs had been shut down for 5 years.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A doe on top of Indian Canyon in 68, I still remember the place every time that I drive that canyon.


----------



## OPED (Jan 24, 2009)

I remember that like it was yesterday. 1986, 16 years old on the Vernon range before it was a limited entry unit. Hiked my butt off and killed a 25" tall x 28" wide 4x4 that took one full day to get out. My father informed me it would be years before I shot another deer like that. He was right, I have yet to shoot anything comparable.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

2pt mule deer open sights 30-30 75 yards 1988 age 16 Stockton Utah.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

**Disclaimer - This thread would be better with pics! **

19" 4x4 Mule Deer at the ripe age of 19 (1999) in Huntsville, UT. with my Model 700 .270 WIN (that's me on the right)


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Mine was a doe when I was 19 in the orchard. With a Winchester lever action 30-30.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

small 3x3 at 10 yards with a rifle one shot at 16


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Cow elk on Deseret at 15 with my old 30-06.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

'69 ( I think )

Spike, North Oak Brush Canyon.....25-35 Winchester


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

My first buck was a perfect 3 X 3 about 18''s wide taken on opening morning on the Mant La Sal. One shot from a 30-06 at ~300 yrds.

.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I was 13 and turning 14 on the year of.... I shot a 2x2 on Munroe Mountain with my open sight lever action 30-30.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Doe, Tabby Mountain.... 30 yards with my Rem. 7600 .270... about 12 years ago.. Hunted since I was 13 and only took about 10 years to bag my first big game animal..


----------



## archeryobsession (Mar 23, 2013)

My best friend and I both shot diff 2X2's at the same time right from the truck. Mine with my grandpas .270 his with a 30.06. We both dropped them at 100 yards and ever since then I thought there had to be more to hunting than that so I have yet to shoot another animal with a riffle just all with my recurve bow!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Doe whitetail in Illinois when I was 13, 1964.

12 gauge deer slug


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

.45 said:


> '69 ( I think )
> 
> Spike, North Oak Brush Canyon.....25-35 Winchester


Same place. 6-7 years later, a two point with a Weatherby Vanguard in 30-06.

My biggest deer was at that same place...30 years later.


----------



## Grey ghost (Jun 19, 2013)

4x3 muley when I was 14. Waited out a blizzard for an hour we couldn't see 20 yards and then someone flipped the switch and the clouds parted and the deer were everywhere. We shot three bucks that day.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Whitetail button buck outside Hennessey, OK when I was 18. Under 50 yards with a Rem. Model 700. I had the worst luck with deer when younger, and my brother (who was 13 at the time) had just killed his first buck (a dinky 5-point) and I was really itching to pull the trigger on something...anything, to say that I'd shot a deer (my first as well). I looked that thing over up and down for 30 minutes trying to determine that it was a buck, and finally determined that it was. When my dad and brother got to me they said "that's not a legal deer Mike". To which I replied "are you kidding?? Look, it has balls!!" I was unaware at the time that there was a 3-inch requirement on the antlers above the hairline. 

I still get grief to this day from my dad and brother on this very subject


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Last day of the Rifle Hunt when I was 16 got out of school that day, shot a 3 point I passed up in August during the archery hunt. I had to find cell service to have my dad explain how to gut it.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

3x3 buck on a muzzy hunt I was 14, the same year I was able to get my first cow elk on a late season rifle hunt.


----------



## NevadaMax (Nov 28, 2013)

2 pt muley after a snowstorm. My dad sent me up a draw on the backside of the mountain he was facing. I got all the way to the top and as I crested the ridge deer were bouncing everywhere. My dad missed a nice 4 pt. I quickly cycled the bolt and watched deer running everywhere. His shot disoriented the herd and I found myself face to face with my 2pt at 20 feet. I was so nervous I cycled the first "un fired" round into the snow. For some odd reason I knelt down and tried to find the shell. I then realized I had more, so I threw the old .243 Sako Forrester over my knee and the rest was history. I still find deer in that very spot to this day.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

NevadaMax said:


> I found myself face to face with my 2pt at 20 feet. I was so nervous I cycled the first "un fired" round into the snow. For some odd reason I knelt down and tried to find the shell. I then realized I had more, so I threw the old .243 Sako Forrester over my knee and the rest was history. I still find deer in that very spot to this day.


Thats whats so fun about hunting big game. You can do the craziest things when you've got "buck fever":smile:
And then it makes for a great story afterwords.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

3 point buck up hobble creek when I was 17. The easiest way to get him out was to drag him down to the highway while my dad hiked back to get the truck. I ended up waiting on the side of the road for 30 minutes next to the drive way of a mansion, the rich snobs pulled up while I was sitting there and they weren't too happy that I had killed one of "their" deer


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Spike deer up on tabby mountain, used my grandpas 30-30. I was 16 years old.


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

Spike mule deer buck at fourteen


----------



## 5pointbull (Mar 4, 2014)

This was my first big game animal at 17, Buck deer evaded me until the age of 25, I swear I was cursed.


----------



## steve.henstrom (Dec 4, 2013)

5x5 elk from bittercreek when i was 14 with a 264 win mag at about 50 feet


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

20 inch 3x4 muley buck in 1998 at the age of 14. It was the middle of opening day and there was a few inches of snow on the ground. My bro and I were walking along on the family property and my dad booed a few bucks all of similar size and I shot the lead buck in the head while running at 250 yards. I wasn't trying to make a headshot but whatever lol.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

*First Cow*










You can watch the video at


----------



## Stunnerphil (Oct 3, 2012)

4x3 mule deer my first year hunting age 14


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

2 point, with my dads 6mm when I was 10.


----------



## Stunnerphil (Oct 3, 2012)

colorcountrygunner said:


> 20 inch 3x4 muley buck in 1998 at the age of 14. It was the middle of opening day and there was a few inches of snow on the ground. My bro and I were walking along on the family property and my dad booed a few bucks all of similar size and I shot the lead buck in the head while running at 250 yards. I wasn't trying to make a headshot but whatever lol.


I shot my first deer in the head just below the antlers I think it is from nerves shooting my first deer


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I shot my first deer in 1989 on the last day of the archery hunt. It was a two point buck.


----------



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

1974 in Sanpete county. 3 point downhill at 80 yards with my Dad's 30-30. I was 16. I saw him at about 150 yards away walking towards me. I emptied the Marlin and he kept coming and I kept loading. Good times!


----------

